# Is Hyatt exercising ROFR on new purchases?



## sherakay (May 20, 2021)

I'm trying to buy a Hyatt Pinon Pointe but am curious if offering $500 for a Gold Season week is worth the time, or trying to get an EOY Gold week for free won't go through either. I purchased a Worldmark contract five weeks ago and that feels like it's moving _slow_ and then a Vistana 1.5 weeks ago and still waiting for the contract to be drawn up. I don't want to waste anymore time if Hyatt will just snatch the contract.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 20, 2021)

Hyatt tends to like the 2000 and 2200 pt weeks to ROFR


----------



## Sapper (May 20, 2021)

Hyatt does like the 2000/2200 point units. However, even if it were a $500 2200 point unit, I’d still give it a shot.


----------



## mjm1 (May 20, 2021)

sherakay said:


> I'm trying to buy a Hyatt Pinon Pointe but am curious if offering $500 for a Gold Season week is worth the time, or trying to get an EOY Gold week for free won't go through either. I purchased a Worldmark contract five weeks ago and that feels like it's moving _slow_ and then a Vistana 1.5 weeks ago and still waiting for the contract to be drawn up. I don't want to waste anymore time if Hyatt will just snatch the contract.



I would recommend going through the process. Something you could consider is to figure out the closing costs and have your purchase price equal that amount, but also state that the seller is paying the closing costs (ie your net out of pocket is the same, zero.) Between that and the fact that it’s a Gold EOY unit may dissuade Hyatt from exercising their ROFR.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## bdh (May 25, 2021)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Hyatt tends to like the 2000 and 2200 pt weeks to ROFR



The point value that Hyatt will ROFR at varies by property based on how many units they already have in trust at that property.  

IE: At a recent foreclosure sale in KW, Hyatt bought 4 of the 8 units at HSHS - they were buying 1400 and 1880 point weeks at HSH for $3K to $4K and a 2200 point week for $10.5K.  They bought 4 out of 8 units at HBH for $2K to $3K.  They didn't buy any of the 6 HWP units.


----------



## sjsharkie (May 26, 2021)

sherakay said:


> I'm trying to buy a Hyatt Pinon Pointe but am curious if offering $500 for a Gold Season week is worth the time, or trying to get an EOY Gold week for free won't go through either. I purchased a Worldmark contract five weeks ago and that feels like it's moving _slow_ and then a Vistana 1.5 weeks ago and still waiting for the contract to be drawn up. I don't want to waste anymore time if Hyatt will just snatch the contract.


$500 for a 2br gold season week at pp is below market,  FYI. If you have a seller willing to sell at that price, you should take it.

Even if Hyatt takes it via rofr, it is worth a shot.

Ryan

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 26, 2021)

bdh said:


> The point value that Hyatt will ROFR at varies by property based on how many units they already have in trust at that property.
> 
> IE: At a recent foreclosure sale in KW, Hyatt bought 4 of the 8 units at HSHS - they were buying 1400 and 1880 point weeks at HSH for $3K to $4K and a 2200 point week for $10.5K.  They bought 4 out of 8 units at HBH for $2K to $3K.  They didn't buy any of the 6 HWP units.



BDH,  is there a way to be notified when Hyatt will be doing a foreclosure sale in KW?  How did you get notified?  I'm trying to help another friend who wants to buy a week at Beach House for a good deal.  This past year, HBH sent all the owners a list of the weeks that the association owned and I'm bummed that I did not grab one of those deals...


----------



## Citygal (May 26, 2021)

Hyatt just passed on my Maui timeshare purchase.  I was told this means it is likely to move forward.  So, I hope there aren't any other problems because I've never purchased a timeshare before and I'm booking my flight.  RedWeek is the broker.  If something goes wrong, I'll have to pay more to rent a place but I'll survive.  The Maui property looks like paradise so I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Citygal (May 26, 2021)

To give you a sense of the timeline:  They received my deposit via wire transfer on May 10, and confirmed today, May 26, that Hyatt will pass on the ROFR.  Red Week is the broker and First American handled the escrow.  I poked the agent but she was very nice.


----------



## Kal (May 27, 2021)

Citygal said:


> Hyatt just passed on my Maui timeshare purchase.  I was told this means it is likely to move forward.  So, I hope there aren't any other problems because I've never purchased a timeshare before and I'm booking my flight.  RedWeek is the broker.  If something goes wrong, I'll have to pay more to rent a place but I'll survive.  The Maui property looks like paradise so I can't wait to see it in person.





It's looking fantastic!


----------



## Sapper (May 27, 2021)

Citygal said:


> Hyatt just passed on my Maui timeshare purchase.  I was told this means it is likely to move forward.  So, I hope there aren't any other problems because I've never purchased a timeshare before and I'm booking my flight.  RedWeek is the broker.  If something goes wrong, I'll have to pay more to rent a place but I'll survive.  The Maui property looks like paradise so I can't wait to see it in person.



Congrats!  Would you mind sharing what you purchased and the price so folks know what did pass ROFR for the Hawaii property?


----------



## bdh (Jun 9, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> BDH,  is there a way to be notified when Hyatt will be doing a foreclosure sale in KW?  How did you get notified?  I'm trying to help another friend who wants to buy a week at Beach House for a good deal.  This past year, HBH sent all the owners a list of the weeks that the association owned and I'm bummed that I did not grab one of those deals...



There is not an automatic way to get notified that I'm aware of.  The manual way to know is to follow legal notices in the local Keys newspapers.  Note that there are judicial and non-judicial foreclosure sales.  A  judicial sales go thru the Monroe County court system and are literally sold on the courthouse steps - I think they use the KW Citizen paper for their legal notices.  The non-judicial sales are handled by a law firm and are sold in a meeting room in the La Concha hotel - I can't remember which Keys paper they use for their legal notices.


----------



## Lingber (Jun 11, 2021)

bdh said:


> The point value that Hyatt will ROFR at varies by property based on how many units they already have in trust at that property.
> 
> IE: At a recent foreclosure sale in KW, Hyatt bought 4 of the 8 units at HSHS - they were buying 1400 and 1880 point weeks at HSH for $3K to $4K and a 2200 point week for $10.5K.  They bought 4 out of 8 units at HBH for $2K to $3K.  They didn't buy any of the 6 HWP units.


Wow! great info. Thanks for sharing. Would be so nice if we had a database of sales for Hyatt


----------



## bdh (Jun 11, 2021)

bdh said:


> There is not an automatic way to get notified that I'm aware of.  The manual way to know is to follow legal notices in the local Keys newspapers.  Note that there are judicial and non-judicial foreclosure sales.  A  judicial sales go thru the Monroe County court system and are literally sold on the courthouse steps - I think they use the KW Citizen paper for their legal notices.  The non-judicial sales are handled by a law firm and are sold in a meeting room in the La Concha hotel - I can't remember which Keys paper they use for their legal notices.



Update: The law firm non-judicial sales predominantly uses the Key West Citizen, however they will occasionally use Keys Weekly. 

There is a foreclosure sale set for August 2, 2021.  Expecting it to be a judicial on the courthouse steps.  Note sure if there will be BH or WP units on the docket, but there is a SH week 8 (Bldg 5, first floor lock off unit).


----------



## bdh (Jun 11, 2021)

Lingber said:


> Wow! great info. Thanks for sharing. Would be so nice if we had a database of sales for Hyatt



There is a Hyatt resale data base on Kal's website.  Note that it does not include foreclosure sales that typically sell for $2k to $4k.


----------



## Lingber (Jun 11, 2021)

bdh said:


> Update: The law firm non-judicial sales predominantly uses the Key West Citizen, however they will occasionally use Keys Weekly.
> 
> There is a foreclosure sale set for August 2, 2021. Expecting it to be a judicial on the courthouse steps. Note sure if there will be BH or WP units on the docket, but there is a SH week 8 (Bldg 5, first floor lock off unit).




Great information. Thank you for sharing! I take it you need to be there in person for a foreclosure sale? Any idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdh (Jun 11, 2021)

I know the answer on the non-judicial is yes.  I suspect yes on the judicial as well - however do not know that for fact.

FWIW: I know that on the non-judicial, payment is due the day of the sale via wire transfer or cashier's check.


----------



## Pathways (Jun 11, 2021)

bdh said:


> There is a foreclosure sale set for August 2, 2021. Expecting it to be a judicial on the courthouse steps. Note sure if there will be BH or WP units on the docket, but there is a SH week 8 (Bldg 5, first floor lock off unit).



Alright, I give - how did you find this?


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 13, 2021)

Pathways said:


> Alright, I give - how did you find this?



Usually these are advertised in the Key West Citizen or the Miami Herald.


----------



## Citygal (Jul 10, 2021)

Sapper said:


> Congrats!  Would you mind sharing what you purchased and the price so folks know what did pass ROFR for the Hawaii property?


8K for EOY August 2 bedroom.  Also paid for this year's assessments (since I'm using it this year) and closing costs.  
Purchase price $8,000.00.  2021 Maintenance: $3003.58.  Club Dues $157/year.  Closing costs:  $1.7K ($950.00 w/ title insurance, resort transfer $650.00, and admin. $99).  2-bedroom oceanfront, *middle-floors, 5-8*.  I'm told that we just closed (mid July).
So, it sounds like I got a much better deal than the members were offered at the sales presentation.  It's my first timeshare, so I don't know.  I plan to use it, not trade it, so I see it as breaking even and having a washer/dryer.  I bought through Red Week.


----------



## JanT (Jul 10, 2021)

I wonder if they are going to start doing any sort of buybacks from owners?  Or just wait for people to default or grab them via ROFR?



bdh said:


> The point value that Hyatt will ROFR at varies by property based on how many units they already have in trust at that property.
> 
> IE: At a recent foreclosure sale in KW, Hyatt bought 4 of the 8 units at HSHS - they were buying 1400 and 1880 point weeks at HSH for $3K to $4K and a 2200 point week for $10.5K.  They bought 4 out of 8 units at HBH for $2K to $3K.  They didn't buy any of the 6 HWP units.


----------



## bdh (Jul 11, 2021)

JanT said:


> I wonder if they are going to start doing any sort of buybacks from owners?  Or just wait for people to default or grab them via ROFR?



Combine the economic bind that Covid put on the TS/hospitality world with the number of defaults on people not paying MF's, I can't see Hyatt reinstituting the buy back program.  Hyatt may ROFR at some properties - however the by far best (cheapest) way for Hyatt to acquire more week/units is via the foreclosure sales that periodically occur.


----------



## sherakay (Jul 11, 2021)

I responded to a $1 Hyatt ad in the marketplace for a Bronze week 1 Pinon Point. It was taken in ROFR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingber (Jul 11, 2021)

sherakay said:


> I responded to a $1 Hyatt ad in the marketplace for a Bronze week 1 Pinon Point. It was taken in ROFR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’m not surprised. That was a win win for them. It cost them nothing and they got some more points for their portfolio program. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gratiem (Jul 11, 2021)

Citygal said:


> 8K for EOY August 2 bedroom.  Also paid for this year's assessments (since I'm using it this year) and closing costs.
> Purchase price $8,000.00.  2021 Maintenance: $3003.58.  Club Dues $157/year.  Closing costs:  $1.7K ($950.00 w/ title insurance, resort transfer $650.00, and admin. $99).  2-bedroom oceanfront, *middle-floors, 5-8*.  I'm told that we just closed (mid July).
> So, it sounds like I got a much better deal than the members were offered at the sales presentation.  It's my first timeshare, so I don't know.  I plan to use it, not trade it, so I see it as breaking even and having a washer/dryer.  I bought through Red Week.


That’s a great price, congratulations!


----------



## boraxo (Jul 11, 2021)

Citygal said:


> 8K for EOY August 2 bedroom.  Also paid for this year's assessments (since I'm using it this year) and closing costs.
> Purchase price $8,000.00.  2021 Maintenance: $3003.58.  Club Dues $157/year.  Closing costs:  $1.7K ($950.00 w/ title insurance, resort transfer $650.00, and admin. $99).  2-bedroom oceanfront, *middle-floors, 5-8*.  I'm told that we just closed (mid July).
> So, it sounds like I got a much better deal than the members were offered at the sales presentation.  It's my first timeshare, so I don't know.  I plan to use it, not trade it, so I see it as breaking even and having a washer/dryer.  I bought through Red Week.



That's a tremendous deal compared to direct sale pricing! Is that $3k annual maintenance or just paid EOY? If for some reason you don't use it you can easily rent it and probably make back your purchase price in a couple of years. Alas our schools start August 10 now, so August doesn't work for us. Plus my wife won't stay in Kaanapali anymore


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 11, 2021)

Citygal said:


> 8K for EOY August 2 bedroom.  Also paid for this year's assessments (since I'm using it this year) and closing costs.
> Purchase price $8,000.00.  2021 Maintenance: $3003.58.  Club Dues $157/year.  Closing costs:  $1.7K ($950.00 w/ title insurance, resort transfer $650.00, and admin. $99).  2-bedroom oceanfront, *middle-floors, 5-8*.  I'm told that we just closed (mid July).
> So, it sounds like I got a much better deal than the members were offered at the sales presentation.  It's my first timeshare, so I don't know.  I plan to use it, not trade it, so I see it as breaking even and having a washer/dryer.  I bought through Red Week.


Wow!!! That is Fabulous! Congratulations! Where did you find this?


----------



## Citygal (Jul 12, 2021)

boraxo said:


> That's a tremendous deal compared to direct sale pricing! Is that $3k annual maintenance or just paid EOY? If for some reason you don't use it you can easily rent it and probably make back your purchase price in a couple of years. Alas our schools start August 10 now, so August doesn't work for us. Plus my wife won't stay in Kaanapali anymore


3K EOY.  Thanks for the positive feedback.  I live in Chicago so EOY should work.  There is a nonstop to Maui on United.  Yes, my daughter is going into HS so I'm taking a chance on the week (depends which college right? ).
But, with all the other stuff, it was really more like 12.5K.  Closing costs and this year's assessment (since I'm using it this year).


----------



## Citygal (Jul 12, 2021)

boraxo said:


> That's a tremendous deal compared to direct sale pricing! Is that $3k annual maintenance or just paid EOY? If for some reason you don't use it you can easily rent it and probably make back your purchase price in a couple of years. Alas our schools start August 10 now, so August doesn't work for us. Plus my wife won't stay in Kaanapali anymore


Why won't your wife stay in Kaanapali anymore?  Nothing bad I hope.


----------



## Citygal (Jul 12, 2021)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Wow!!! That is Fabulous! Congratulations! Where did you find this?


RedWeek but asking was 30K I think.


----------



## gratiem (Jul 12, 2021)

Citygal said:


> RedWeek but asking was 30K I think.



Nicely done!  I've pinged a few people via RedWeek for HKB weeks, and ultimately settled for more almost 3x what you paid for an EOY 2BR.   It was the right week for me but the price was difficult.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 13, 2021)

Citygal said:


> 8K for EOY August 2 bedroom.  Also paid for this year's assessments (since I'm using it this year) and closing costs.
> Purchase price $8,000.00.  2021 Maintenance: $3003.58.  Club Dues $157/year.  Closing costs:  $1.7K ($950.00 w/ title insurance, resort transfer $650.00, and admin. $99).  2-bedroom oceanfront, *middle-floors, 5-8*.  I'm told that we just closed (mid July).
> So, it sounds like I got a much better deal than the members were offered at the sales presentation.  It's my first timeshare, so I don't know.  I plan to use it, not trade it, so I see it as breaking even and having a washer/dryer.  I bought through Red Week.



You got a good deal. Congratulations!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 14, 2021)

We just cleared ROFR on an EOY Carmel ocean view for $1650     Unfortunately, After waiting 4 weeks for the current owners to sign off on the deed, the closing company said they were told that the current owners would be able to sign anytime soon and cancelled the deal.


----------



## ivywag (Jul 14, 2021)

Just passed ROFR on a Hyatt High Sierra week.


----------



## boraxo (Aug 1, 2021)

ivywag said:


> Just passed ROFR on a Hyatt High Sierra week.


I'm happy for you but that's not particularly useful without knowing the level. Above Gold?



Citygal said:


> Why won't your wife stay in Kaanapali anymore?  Nothing bad I hope.



She's become a bit of a snob and doesn't appreciate the mass market crowd that stay at the hotels and crowd the elite lounges. They overcrowd the pool area to the point it is difficult to get a chair and then make a lot of noise at the pool (I'm talking about the adults not the children) blasting their music. Apparently I've spoiled her because she only wants to stay in Wailea now at the Four Season, Andaz, Grand Wailea, etc. 

To be fair I've always found the timeshares in Kaanapali to be preferable to the hotels, we never had any problems at the Marriott or Hyatt timeshare pools (haven't stayed at Westin timeshares yet). But Wailea is definitely more upscale


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 31, 2021)

It would be great to know purchase prices and ROFR for Hyatt weeks.  Kal has a database and a way to report sales.  Please report your sales to share prices with all owners.

Kal has been so good about sharing information.






						Hyatt Sale/ROFR Data Report
					

Data forms to enter purchase transaction information for a Hyatt Vacation Club unit.



					www.bywindkal.com


----------

